# Old Crafstman 315.17480 router Qs



## FranzBibfeldt (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all. I just posted an introduction in the appropriate forum and am hoping to get some feedback here on a router I just acquired. I bought an old Craftsman model 315.17480 router at a local thrift store. I powered it up, and it seems to work okay. It didn't have the manual (I found one online), but had only a Craftsman accessory kit with a random assortment of bits and screws and misc. parts (I don't even know what most of them are for--or if they're all even supposed to go with the router!). It's also missing the wrench for loosening the collett (the correct term?).

I guess my first question would be, is there any concern about using this old tool? Other than plugging it in and seeing that it runs (I did that and it cut okay on a piece of scrap wood), what should I inspect? The power cord looks good and everything seems to be tight and in place. It doesn't look like it was abused or neglected--at least from what one can see from a cursory visual inspection. And for the amount of the investment ($14.99) I wouldn't be losing much if it worked for a while before conking out. And if it does work okay for a while, it might be just what I need to whet my appetite.

Any and all advice and feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FranzBibfeldt (Mar 8, 2012)

Any bit of advice/feedback?


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

Franz,

If all appears good with it as you say, I would plug it in and use it. It will help get you on the slippery slope of routers and accessories.

As for the extra stuff, look over the manula first for orig included parts, then see if the extras go to any possible accessories that came with it. Other than that, the extra stuff may have just been box filler, tossed in the nearest avaialble container like I used to do...

I have an old Craftsman too (need to go get the number & d/l the manual), and now that I have a new router, I plan to use this for utility work, roundovers, etc. It is only a 1/4" so it has plenty of power for the smaller bits involved.

I've thought too of making a simple router table top to mount it in for those roundovers, etc. so I can have a second setup to keep from changing back and forth on one table. Just something in a scrap of MDF, ply, or melamine.

Mike


----------



## FranzBibfeldt (Mar 8, 2012)

Dodis said:


> As for the extra stuff, look over the manula first for orig included parts, then see if the extras go to any possible accessories that came with it. Other than that, the extra stuff may have just been box filler, tossed in the nearest avaialble container like I used to do...


Thanks for the suggestions Mike. I don't know if you can answer this question, but I think I read that new members couldn't put pics in their posts until they have a post count of ten? Is that correct? Can I just put a link to an album (on Photobucket or something) of the "extra stuff" that came with the router?


----------



## FranzBibfeldt (Mar 8, 2012)

FranzBibfeldt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Mike. I don't know if you can answer this question, but I think I read that new members couldn't put pics in their posts until they have a post count of ten? Is that correct? Can I just put a link to an album (on Photobucket or something) of the "extra stuff" that came with the router?


Okay, I just found the answer to my question about links. If you look here at this url, you should able to view a folder on Photobucket. I didn't include in the pics a few other things (random screws) plus the one other bit that's in the router. I hope this isn't a rule violation.  If it is, I sincerely apologize to the mods--feel free to edit it out!

s86.photobucket.com/albums/k90/Puddintane_2006/Craftsman%20router/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Franz

Here's a link to your pictures, the router bits you got with it are the type you want to put in the trash can ,very unsafe to use, they just screw on to that one shank  plus they will burn the stock in a heart beat spend about 20.oo to 40.oo for a small set of carb.tipped bits then you will be a happy camper..by the way burn marks are real hard to get off the stock and put in a real downer on using a router.

The black ring are for choking the hole size down..to make in safer to use the router,they are used the norm in the Craftsman router table, the zine plated bars with long slots look like the ones they used to keep the router mounted in a router table with wing nuts if I recall that right..

Craftsman router pictures by Puddintane_2006 - Photobucket

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html

1/4" SHANK SET
Item #6077 • $2.66 per bit
JUST $39.95 • 
==


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

Franz,

+1 on Bobj3's comments, the piloted bits are woodburners, toss 'em. The 4 at the top of the pic are passable, since they do not have pilots, but you'd still be better off with carbide (the ones I had didn't last long). The rings are for the router table, and the 3 bars are the clamps to hold the router to the Craftsman router table.

Be careful, ask lots of questions, and have fun!

Mike


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Franz
> 
> Here's a link to your pictures, the router bits you got with it are the type you want to put in the trash can ,very unsafe to use, they just screw on to that one shank  plus they will burn the stock in a heart beat spend about 20.oo to 40.oo for a small set of carb.tipped bits then you will be a happy camper..by the way burn marks are real hard to get off the stock and put in a real downer on using a router.
> 
> ...


I had a couple of sets of those from a long time ago. I got rid of them at a yard sale. Good riddance.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

FranzBibfeldt said:


> Hi all. I just posted an introduction in the appropriate forum and am hoping to get some feedback here on a router I just acquired. I bought an old Craftsman model 315.17480 router at a local thrift store. I powered it up, and it seems to work okay. It didn't have the manual (I found one online), but had only a Craftsman accessory kit with a random assortment of bits and screws and misc. parts (I don't even know what most of them are for--or if they're all even supposed to go with the router!). It's also missing the wrench for loosening the collett (the correct term?).
> 
> I guess my first question would be, is there any concern about using this old tool? Other than plugging it in and seeing that it runs (I did that and it cut okay on a piece of scrap wood), what should I inspect? The power cord looks good and everything seems to be tight and in place. It doesn't look like it was abused or neglected--at least from what one can see from a cursory visual inspection. And for the amount of the investment ($14.99) I wouldn't be losing much if it worked for a while before conking out. And if it does work okay for a while, it might be just what I need to whet my appetite.
> 
> Any and all advice and feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Various form of straight bit they are indeed. The most significant feature is that they appear to be high speed bits, not carbide tipped. Dulled very fast and also subject to burning is worked too hard.


----------



## septembere (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there. I am looking at buying the same type of router. It seems to work well. Craftsman model 315.17480. I am looking for the manual online now as we speak. If anyone can provide a link and email it to me, that would be wonderful. This forum has helped me out so far.  Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/36971-sears-craftsman-315-17480-a.html


----------



## septembere (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a manual! If anyone has any info or suggestions, please feel free to post. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Day (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a Craftsman Router 315.17480 that needs a new collet & nut. Can anyone suggest where I might find a new collet #1-606489-04?

Thanks

bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bill Day said:


> I have a Craftsman Router 315.17480 that needs a new collet & nut. Can anyone suggest where I might find a new collet #1-606489-04?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> bill


Bill, the part is "No Longer Available" from the manufacturer(Ryobi), so the chances of finding a new one are slim to none. Old router for parts on eBay or Craigs List? Maybe.

Remember a new router is as little as $54.99..

Craftsman 9.5 AMP 1 3/4 HP Fixed Base Router - Tools - Corded Handheld Power Tools - All Corded Power Tools

I would go a few dollars more and get variable speed, though.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

FranzBibfeldt said:


> Any bit of advice/feedback?


I would check the brushes to make sure they are not past the "don't use" line...

...welcome...Nick...


----------



## Bill Day (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Duane, that confirms what I had found in my research. Sounds like it is time for an upgrade.

bill


----------



## dmacaoidh (May 10, 2013)

I also have a 315.17480 but no manual. Can you post a copy of the manual? Please?
Thank you.

This post is for septembere who stated he had a manual.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

dmacaoidh said:


> I also have a 315.17480 but no manual. Can you post a copy of the manual? Please?
> Thank you.
> 
> This post is for septembere who stated he had a manual.


Already posted here...

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/36971-sears-craftsman-315-17480-a.html


----------

